# GE I Silicone



## richbcca (Apr 21, 2010)

Has anybody use GE I silicone lately? I have read in a few other sites that GE has started putting anti mold/mildew in all their silicones Any truth to it?


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

aquar safe silicone is more safe , i saw king ed sell it, not too pricy

Sent from my LT15a using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

JL aquatics had full tubes of aquarium silicone. I've read that GE 1 is not strong enough to build an aquarium and can fail. If its %100 silicone with no additives then it doesn't have it


----------



## MarcelBro (Apr 10, 2014)

Would also be nice to know what every one else uses I'm currently reselling a 216gallon tank and was going to use ge1.


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

like my previous post I've read on tons of forums and sites that you shouldn't use GE to reseal a tank its more for baffles in a sump. 216G is alot of pressure how tall is the aquarium?


----------



## richbcca (Apr 21, 2010)

I Was able to order RTV108 for the reseal purpose. I'm putting bottom bracing in the tank. Found out today that I can get quarter inch glass really cheap. While half inch would be over $100. I'm going to silicone 2X quarter inch together. Don't want to use the RTV, incase I run out. And takes about 3 weeks to order more.


----------



## MarcelBro (Apr 10, 2014)

MEDHBSI said:


> like my previous post I've read on tons of forums and sites that you shouldn't use GE to reseal a tank its more for baffles in a sump. 216G is alot of pressure how tall is the aquarium?


My tank measures 72"l x 29 1/2 h x 24 w


----------



## MarcelBro (Apr 10, 2014)

any body tried this stuff it says safe for uses on aquariums
Home Hardware - 3 Pack 300mL Multi-purpose Clear Silicone II Sealant


----------



## niteshift (Mar 10, 2011)

Can't say I've used that particular brand. but to answer your first question, i am currently using GE 1 silicone window and door on and in all 8 of my tanks with no issue. The folks at GE have told me in email that GE silicon 1 DOES NOT I repeat DOES NOT contain a mildew inhibitor they suggest not using it below the water level because they GE cannot guarantee adhesion under load as silicon is not an adhesive. ...


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

MarcelBro said:


> My tank measures 72"l x 29 1/2 h x 24 w


With around 30" height i wouldn't use GE I'd use a silicone specifically made for building aquariums. if it was around 24" height I'd probably use it


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

I used nuflex 333.


----------

